# Favorite ABC tv show



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 3, 2005)

LOST
INVASION
THRESHOLD
NUMBERS
DESPERATE HOUSWIVES
HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER
PRISON BREAK

I don't watch much tv...but abc has me addicted to LOST and since INVASION is on after that I watch it also.

Threshold and Numbers aren't must see's in my opinion but they are good.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 3, 2005)

not to nitpick but Threshold is a CBS show, not ABC. It stars Carla Gugino, my #3 woman on my Chosen 5 list. 

... In case you care, this is the list of 5 celebrities I picked that, given an opportunity, I could sleep with and my wife said she'd understand. She also has her own Chosen 5 so it's all fair.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> ... In case you care, this is the list of 5 celebrities I picked that, given an opportunity, I could sleep with and my wife said she'd understand. She also has her own Chosen 5 so it's all fair.


 
All the one's my wife authorized are dead.

I don't watch much ABC.  All I've tried to watch lately has been The 4400 and Boston Public.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 3, 2005)

My wife read Navarre's post and laughed.  She said "it's the 'given the opporunity' part that is elusive that makes it all right"

Now, the question is...does your spouse know your tastes enough to pick your list for you  and vice versus


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm just alittle obsessed with LOST, I rented and watched the first season in 4 days. I actually think it might be the best series on primetime TV right now.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 3, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> My wife read Navarre's post and laughed. She said "it's the 'given the opportunity' part that is elusive that makes it all right"
> 
> Now, the question is...does your spouse know your tastes enough to pick your list for you  and vice versus



lol Yeah, I think the extreme unlikelihood that I will meet any of my Chosen 5 gives her a wide comfort zone. I mean, daggumit, I live in West Virginia, not Hollywood!

That's why our Chosen 5 have to be celebrities. If I could pick someone I knew to on my list..well...let's just say it would skew my extended family tree. So, like the good decent guy I am, I do my best to avoid thinking about it.

But, yeah, we would have no trouble picking ppl the other would like. We know each other's tastes. For me, a 21 yr old brunette with a pretty face, cute feet, petite but athletic body who doesn't drink, smoke, or take drugs but is so kinky she redefines the word would be my ultimate woman.  

If any of the wonderful ladies of this forum fit all or most of this description, please become famous so I can add you to my list. Thanx!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2005)

Hmmm.. I'm in West Virginia also..

Grey's Anatomy
Numbers
Invasion
Extreme Makeover:
Home Edition

I'm never home when they're on.. I so enjoy my DVR


----------



## The Kai (Nov 4, 2005)

Lost
My name is Earl
Arrersted Devolpment
SURVIVOR

on the bubble
Invasion


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah i would watch a few more shows if I had a dvr.

TV is overated though.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife and kids really like Numb3rs...I often watch it with them. My Name Is Earl just didn't hold my attention, though I had high hopes for it.

Gotta get the DVR. I love my TiVo!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Nov 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. I'm in West Virginia also..
> 
> Grey's Anatomy
> Numbers
> ...



I'm in general agreement with Tess on these, but I would add Boston Legal.
Despite the fact that I have a general disdain for lawyers,  I watch this show, as it is so well-written with interesting plots, a lot of humor, and great acting led by William Shatner and Candace Bergen.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2005)

I like Desperate Housewives and Lost. I agree with Arni about My Name is Earl. It sounded promising but I lost interest after the 3rd episode. 

Does anyone watch The Office? It's hilarious if you work in or have ever worked in an office. Tuesdays episode had a great karate spoof.


----------



## oldnewbie (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine are
Lost
Extreme Makeover Home Edition

I do watch Invasion but am losing interest..seen enough Hurricane stuff thanks.


----------

